# Allow other users blog entry tags appear on my blog



## csross (Sep 2, 2004)

I would like to have users who tag their blog entries, have the tag appear on my blog. I'm using Movable Type. I believe this is similar to the way Technorati does it. Does anyone know how I can accomplish this?

Thanks


----------



## csross (Sep 2, 2004)

What I may just need now is a way to have a server listen for pings (from a blog site that has a tag) and add it to my website. I have a script that may generate and ping the tag entry, but I am not sure how to have the receiving server listen for the request.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

From movabletype.org

1. Log in to Movable Type.
2. Select the weblog containing the category you want to TrackBack-enable.
3. Click Categories.

4. Edit the category attributes.
Click the Edit category attributes link for the category that you want to TrackBack-enable.

5. Enable TrackBack pings.
Click the On button under Accept incoming TrackBack pings? to enable incoming TrackBack pings for this category. Then click Save.

6. Add a Ping listing to your template.
To list the 15 most recent pings to this category in one of your templates, add this code to the template:

<MTPings category="TrackBack" lastn="15">
<$MTPingTitle$>
</MTPings>

In this example, the category name is TrackBack (as we saw above in the editing screenshot). You would need to insert the name of your category instead.
7. Post the TrackBack URL publicly.
In order for others to send TrackBack pings to this category, you'll need to publicly post the TrackBack URL displayed on the edit category screen:

Some examples of sites using TrackBack in this manner:

* Austin Bloggers (http://www.austinbloggers.org/)
* SXSWTrack (http://www.sxswblog.com/sxswTrack.blog)
* BlogPopuli (http://www.blogroots.com/blogpopuli.blog)


----------

